# Video settings question



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

Three parts of my entertainment center have settings that confound me, and I'm sure someone here can help me out. By the way, everything is connected with HDMI, through a Pioneer VSX-1020-K, set to PURE.

First, my Samsung UN60D7000, should the xvYCC be on or off?
Second, my Samsung BD7000, should HDMI Deep Color be auto or off?
And finally, the Xbox 360, Reference levels, should they be Standard, Intermediate, or Expanded, and then there's the HDMI Color Space, should that be Auto, Source, RGB, YCbCr709, or YCbCr601?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

AtomicAgeZombie said:


> Three parts of my entertainment center have settings that confound me, and I'm sure someone here can help me out. By the way, everything is connected with HDMI, through a Pioneer VSX-1020-K, set to PURE.
> 
> First, my Samsung UN60D7000, should the xvYCC be on or off?
> Second, my Samsung BD7000, should HDMI Deep Color be auto or off?
> ...


On
auto
Expanded, Auto


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

